# A dog's life or a dog's life?



## bibble (Jan 4, 2012)

Greetings
Seriously considering relocating to UAE - Dubai for a few years as a teacher.

I see quite regularly that flights for familys tend to be part of employment packages.

I have however a little dog who I would be quite reluctant to leave behing in the UK.

Now here's my question - Has a pet ever been included in this package in place of a child - he is definitely a dependant of mine and my wifes! He can walk himself but generally finds it hard to open cans or rub his own belly!!

Any help would be gratefully received.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well you can always ask your prospective employer, but I doubt it very much


----------



## bibble (Jan 4, 2012)

Indeed - might ask anyway - would sway me definitely
He IS part of the family


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

bibble said:


> Indeed - might ask anyway - would sway me definitely
> He IS part of the family


When you're ready to take the plug do a search here in the forum as the topic of pet relocations has been discussed a lot


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

bibble said:


> Now here's my question - Has a pet ever been included in this package in place of a child - he is definitely a dependant of mine and my wifes! He can walk himself but generally finds it hard to open cans or rub his own belly!!


Mentioned elsewhere on this forum, over the years, we moved with 2 dogs between 5 countries (and 4 different companies), the "benefits" we received were:

- some companies allow specific shipping cost of pets and some considered said cost as part the total closed-out allowance (i.e. penalty for breaking phone/satellite/etc contracts for example).

- none paid for living allowance as a "dependent" like wife / children.

- none will accept the excuse of having a dog as the reason to have a villa with yard / etc.

So, based on my past experience, it will be difficult to pull off with more estabished International companies, but smaller independent companies might find it amusing.


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

i just shipped my 60lb (83 lb counting kennel) puppy over last month and total cost was around $2,000 USD.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think, if you are someone the company really WANTS, they will negotiate, but most companies have a particular structure when recruiting from overseas. I also think, if you are someone who really loves you dog, this shouldn't be a consideration. At the end of the day, you can ask, but don't be surprised if they say no and be prepared to do it yourself. The other thing is find out what it will cost and see if you can negotiate it in as part of your shipment from home.


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

opps, that was kinda of my point even though i didn't convey it well...was in a bit of a hurry. I knew that i was bringing mine over whether the company was paying or not (which they didn't). If my moose sized pup cost $2k US... a pint size dog from the UK should be fairly reasonable.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

GreyGT-C said:


> opps, that was kinda of my point even though i didn't convey it well...was in a bit of a hurry. I knew that i was bringing mine over whether the company was paying or not (which they didn't). If my moose sized pup cost $2k US... a pint size dog from the UK should be fairly reasonable.


Can we see a picture of the 'moose' pup please? 


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Can we see a picture of the 'moose' pup please? 


^ 6 1/2 months old


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

He is beautiful 


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

thank you, he knows it too.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Beautiful weim... I had one a long time ago, he was incredible. I have many friends in Texas that do weim rescue.


----------



## owendeelee (Nov 30, 2011)

GreyGT-C said:


> ^ 6 1/2 months old


Beautiful! 

My husband and I had to put our dear dog down several months ago. I really miss life with a dog. We come from a very dog friendly area: how do you find living here with a dog? I read somewhere about animal rescues here. I need to look that up again.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

GreyGT-C said:


> ^ 6 1/2 months old


My brother had two weims. His wife got them in the divorce. They used to just run around in circles, over and over and over again, around my saint bernard as he snored away. I dont think they ever slept. He didnt fight for the weims in the divorce


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

> how do you find living here with a dog?


Last year was the first full year we lived without a dog during the 16 years we have been overseas, and it was very difficult.

At times, I still expect a sweet little doggie face greeting me when I come home, miss having my dogs sit down next to me at night when we are settling down in the living room, etc.

On the upside, we finally could travel at spurt of the moment or simply go away for the week-end with planning for dog sitting from friends, etc.

But as soon as we are back in the US, we will have little puppies again...


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

we are having a blast here....we live in the ranches, which is from what i've been told the most dog friendly place in UAE.. We have a group of people that meet every afternoon with the dogs and have a pretty good time.

jynxgirl- a well trained weim is the best dog on earth.. your brother should have fought for them. I have Panzer here and 3 others back in the USA. I will NEVER be without one ...


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

They go from warp speed...to about light speed at about 7 years! . The rescue in Dallas is more busy than I would have expected for such beautiful dogs...but in the end, the owners have no idea what they are doing and these dogs will take control of the household when you let them.

I really miss my border collie so much after she died. Next dog I get will likely be an adopted mutt of some kind...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

GreyGT-C said:


> ^ 6 1/2 months old


such a handsome boy


----------



## bibble (Jan 4, 2012)

If I move, dog coming. Part of the family. Cost will just have to be met.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

bibble said:


> If I move, dog coming. Part of the family. Cost will just have to be met.


This is the right attitude! well done


----------

